# تسبحه كيهك



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*تسبحه كيهك 

تقام في ليلة الأحد وهي في الواقع تسبحة كل أحد طوال السنة، وذلك لأن الأحد تذكار قيامة السيد المسيح الذي تسهر فيه الكنيسة حتى مطلع الفجر. حتى تتلامس مع فجر الأبدية الذي لن تغرب شمسه أبدًا لأن الرب يسوع النور الحقيقي شمس البر هو نورها. *​*
أناجيل صلاة نصف الليل 
1- الخدمة الأولى (مت10:25-13) لقاء مع العذارى اللواتي أوْقدن مصابيحهن. 

2- الخدمة الثانية (لو36:7-50) لقاء الحب في المسيح بالتوبة وسكب الطيب. 

3 - الخدمة الثالثة (لو32:12-40) مواعيد الرب للقطيع الصغير الذي أصبح نصيب الرب. 
قوموا يا بني النور 

+ تبدأ التسبحة بلحن تين ثينو (قوموا يا بني النور لنسبح رب القوات)، وهنا ينكشف سرّ السهر. السهر هو وقوف في نور المسيح لنسبح رب القوات حيث ينكشف لنا المسيح ذاته، فنسبحه لأنه هو نور العالم (يو12:، ونحن صرنا به أبناء نور وأبناء نهار، ولسنا من ظلمة ولا من ليل (1تس4:5-. 

+ إن الذين لهم حق القيام مع بني النور هم الذين أضاءوا المصابيح لذا يعتبر هذا اللحن تصريحًا لأصحاب المصابيح المضيئة للدخول مع العريس عندما يأتي الصوت صارخًا "هو ذ ا العريس قد أقبل فقمن وأخرجن للقائه" (مت6:25). 
من أجل ذلك يقول الرسول "استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح" (أف14:5). 

كلمة اسهروا 
هي من أكثر الكلمات التي تكررت في الأناجيل، والسهر متعة روحية... يصعب التعوّد عليها خارج تسبيحات الكنيسة، فالسهر في تسبيح وتمجيد مع القديسين هو تدريب على الوجود مع اللَّه ، وهو استعداد لملاقاة دائمة مع العريس السماوي: السهر في بدايته عملية ثقيلة، لكنها تنتهي بمحبة المسيح وبنعمته إلى عادة شهية ولذيذة يبحث الإنسان عنها باجتهاد.

أقسام التسبحة 
تسمى تسبحة كيهك (سبعة وأربعة) إذ أنها تتكون من 4 هوسات (أي تسابيح)، و7 ثيئوطوكيات (أي مدائح للعذراء)، و7 إبصاليات (تراتيل للرب يسوع)، مع مدائحها وطروحاتها (أي تفاسيرها). 

الهوس الشاهد الرمز والمعنى الروحي 
الأول خروج 15 


رؤ1:15-4 عبور البحر الأحمر - المعمودية المقدسة. 


الكنيسة بعبور أولادها المعمودية هي الآن في برية العالم تسبح تسبحة الغلبة والخلاص إلى أن ترتلها في تمام الثقة مع الذين غلبوا الوحش وصورته. 

الثاني 

مز:135 (اشكروا الرب لأنه صالح وأن إلى الأبد رحمته)،
 شكر للَّه من أجل كل أعماله: خلقته لنا وحفظه إيّانا - الدفاع عنّا - إهلاك أعدائنا (الشيطان). الشكر هو سمة الكنيسة "لأنه ليس عطية بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر" مار اسحق. 

الثالث 
دا 9:52:3 (الأسفار القانونية الثانية) تسبحة الثلاثة فتية في أتون النار، إن نار هذا العالم لازمة لتجربة الكنيسة، ولكن اللَّه في وسط الأتون يحوّل النار إلى ندى بارد. والسلام الداخلي لا يعني زوال التجارب لكنه يعني وجود اللَّه معنا وسط النار (الرابع الشبيه بابن الآلهة). 

الرابع 
مز:148، 149،150 كلها عن التسبيح الذي هو عمل كل الخليقة السماوية والأرضية: الملائكة والكنيسة المنتصرة والمجاهدة والحيوانات والنباتات والجماد. اللَّه يتمجد في صورة منقطعة النظير في قديسيه "سبحوا اللَّه في جميع قديسيه". 

مجمع القديسين 
يصلى بعد الهوس الثالث 
بعد شعور الكنيسة بوجود اللَّه مع الثلاثة فتية القديسين في أتون نار هذا العالم، تنطلق إلى أعماق مستمرة للشركة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة والكنيسة المنتصرة، إذ تجمعهما وحدة الهدف، ووحدة الروح، والعضوية في الجسد الواحد. 

+ يبدأ المجمع بشفاعات العذراء مريم، ثم رؤساء الملائكة وبقية رتب السمائيين، ثم يوحنا المعمدان، ثم الآباء البطاركة (إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب...)، والأنبياء فالرسل والشهداء، والنساك والرهبان والعلمانيين. 

+ والمجمع لحظه من لحظات التجلي على قمة الجبل العالي (الكنيسة) حيث يظهر الرب يسوع بين موسى وإيليا (العهد القديم) ويتطلع إليهم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا (العهد الجديد)، ويغمرهم الإحساس بعذوبة الوجود في حضرة اللَّه "جيد يا رب أن نكون ههنا". وهنا حالة التجلّي تجمع في صلاة واحدة السمائيين مع رجال العهدين القديم والجديد. 

الثيئوطوكيات 
سر التجسد 
شخصية السيدة العذراء لها أهمية عظمى بالنسبة للتجسد. فسر التجسد لا يمكن أن نتلامس معه أو نذوقه ونعيشه ونأخذ بركاته إلا بعد إدراك الالتحام الإلهي بين اللاهوت والناسوت في المعمل الإلهي (بطن العذراء مريم). 

وبما أن سر التجسد هو أساس كل الأسرار المسيحية، لذلك تكرّس الأنبياء في العهد القديم بوحي الروح القدس لإلقاء الأضواء على كل جوانب هذا السر، وذلك في وصفهم للعذراء السماء الثانية. 

رموز العذراء في العهد القديم وصفاتها 

المعنى الشاهد الرمز 
يرمز للعذراء له قدسيته الفريدة، ومكرّس لحلول الرب فيه. العذراء هي النموذج الحيّ، والعضو الأمثل للحياة المقدسة مع الانعزال عن الخطية وتقديس القلب وتكريسه للَّه. خر33:26،34 قدس الأقداس 

التابوت من خشب لا يسوس، هو رمز لطهارة العذراء. مصفح بالذهب، رمز للاهوت الروح القدس، يحلّ عليك (من داخل)، وقوة العلي تظللك (من خارج)، الطهارة هي نعمة إلهية ترتبط بوجود اللَّه معنا. خر10:20-16 التابوت المصفح بالذهب 
"قوة العلي تظللك" عمق اهتمام اللَّه بنا حيث يظلّلنا برعايته، ويسترنا بستر جناحيه، فلا تحرقنا الشمس بالنهار ولا القمر بالليل. خر 17:25-2 غطاء التابوت وعليه الكاروبيم مظللين 

القسط الذهبي نال كرامة بوضع المن فيه، العذراء نالت كرامة بتجسد المسيح يسوع (المن الحقيقي) فيها، وها هي تقدمه لنا، فمن يأكل منه لا يموت إلى الأبد. خر33:16 قسط الذهب 
كما تبعث المنارة النور، هكذا حملت العذراء النور الحقيقي. العذراء حاملة النور منارة، وبالتالي الكنيسة منارة، وجماعة المؤمنين صاروا منائر (رؤ20:1). السبع منائر هي 7 كنائس ، تُشير أيضًا إلى 7 طغمات الكنيسة. خر31:25-40 المنارة الذهبية 

رُمِز للعذراء، الذهب = طهارتها، المجمرة تحمل جمر اللَّه (الفحم = الناسوت، والنار = اللاهوت)، والمجمرة تستخدم في الصلاة. وهكذا تضع لنا العذراء طريق الوجود مع اللَّه وهو الصلاة. عد 46:16 المجمرة الذهب 

كانت رمزًا لحبل العذراء بغير دنس. خر8:17 عصا هارون التي أزهرت 

كانت رمزًا للعذراء التي فاح عطرها في المسكونة. خر7:30،8 زهرة البخور 

كانت رمزًا للحبل الإلهي من العذراء. خر2:3 العليقة 

كان رمزًا للعذراء حيث أخذ كلمة اللَّه الجسد منها للنزول من السماء، ليأخذ طبيعتنا ويُصعدها إلى سمائه. تك12:28 سلّم يعقوب 

قُطِع منه حجر دون أن يلمسه أحد، رمزًا للعذراء التي أُخذ منها المسيح بدون زرع بشر. دا 45:2 جبل دانيال 
الذي نزلت عليه كلمة اللَّه (الوصايا العشر) لموسى النبي رمزًا للعذراء التي حملت الكلمة المتجسد. خر3:19 جبل سيناء 
رآه حزقيال مغلقًا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان، كان رمزًا للعذراء الدائمة البتولية. خر2:44 باب حزقيال 
هي مدينة اللَّه ومسكن الفرحين، فتسير الأمم في نورك والملوك في ضياء إشراقك (إش3:60). مز7:87 مدينة اللَّه 
هي السحابة السريعة (أو الخفيفة) التي ركبها اللَّه قادمًا إلى مصر، كنبوة عن مجيء السيد المسيح إلى مصر هربًا من وجه هيرودس. ما أجمل الهروب من وجه الشر. إش1:19 السحابة 

تُشرق منها شمس البر الذي هو ربنا يسوع المسيح. ملا2:4 سماء ثانية 
الذي سكن فيه آدم الثاني (الرب يسوع). الفردوس العقلي 
والقمر تحت رجليها واثنى عشر كوكبًا تكلّل رأسها. المرأة هي العذراء، والشمس هو المسيح، والقمر هو يوحنا المعمدان والاثنى عشر كوكبًا هم الرسل الأطهار. رؤ1:12،2 المرأة المتسربلة بالشمس 
عليهما الوصايا العشر مكتوبة بأصبع اللَّه، وكان هذا رمزًا للعذراء التي تجسد منها اللَّه الكلمة. خر12:24 لوحي الشريعة 

ومن العبارات الرائعة التي ذُكرت في الثيئوطوكيات 
+ غير المتجسد تجسد - والكلمة تجس ّ مَت - وغير المبتدئ ابتدأ، وغير الزمني صار زمنيًا، وغير المُدرَك لمسوه وغير المرئي رأوه. 

+ الآب اطَّلع من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك، أرسل وحيده أتى وتجسد منك (ثيئوطوكية الأربعاء). 

+ البطن الواقع تحت الحكم وولد الأولاد بوجع القلب، صار ينبوعًا لعدم الموت. لم يزل إلهًا أتى وصار ابن بشر، لكنه هو الإله الحقيقي أتى وخلصنا (ثيئوطوكي ة الخميس). 
مردات الثيئوتوكيات 

اليوم المرد 

الاثنين
 أشرق جسديًا من العذراء بغير زرع بشر حتى خلصنا. 

الثلاثاء 
لأنه بإرادته ومسرة أبيه والروح القدس أتى وخلّصنا.

الأربعاء
 تطلع الآب من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك، أرسل وحيدَه وتجسّد منك. 

الخميس 
لم يزل إلهًا أتى وصار ابن بشر لأنه هو الإله الحقيقي أتى وخلّصنا. 

الجمعة 
هو أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له، نسبحه ونمجده ونزيده علوًا.

السبت 
السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة. السلام لك يا من وجدتِ نعمة. السلام لك يا من ولدتِ المسيح. الرب معكِ. 

الأحد 
... نسأل ونطلب أن نفوز برحمة بشفاعتكِ عند محب البشر. 

الإبصاليات 
هناك 7 إبصاليات (أي تراتيل للرب يسوع) لكل يوم إبصالية خاصة يتكرر فيها اسم الرب يسوع. 

اليوم الجملة المتكررة 

الاثنين يا ربي يسوع

الثلاثاء اسمك القدوس يا ربي يسوع هو... 

الأربعاء الاسم الحلو المملوء مجدًا الذي لربنا يسوع المسيح. 

الخميس تبدأ بجملة : يا ربي يسوع المسيح الذي... 

الجمعة تبدأ بجملة: ربنا يسوع المسيح أعطى علامة لعبيده (أي علامة الصليب)، الجمعة هو يوم الصليب . 

السبت ينتهي بجملة يا ربي يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح. 
الأحد ينتهي كل ربع يا ربي يسوع المسيح أعني. 

+ بهذا نرى أن الترنيم القبطي هو حوار مع اسم الخلاص اسم يسوع المسيح وليس مجرد ترانيم عادية. 
+ هذا موجز بسيط عن تسبحة الكنيسة كل يوم وبالأخص ليلة الأحد وفي شهر كيهك تتخلّلها ترانيم ومدائح على كل هوس وثيئوطوكية 

منقول

ارجو لكم الافادة​*


----------



## فادية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يا  فوشي  *
*موضوع جميل  قوي  *
*تسلم  ايديك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *الله يا فوشي *
> 
> *موضوع جميل قوي *
> *تسلم ايديك *
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *تسبحه كيهك
> 
> تقام في ليلة الأحد وهي في الواقع تسبحة كل أحد طوال السنة، وذلك لأن الأحد تذكار قيامة السيد المسيح الذي تسهر فيه الكنيسة حتى مطلع الفجر. حتى تتلامس مع فجر الأبدية الذي لن تغرب شمسه أبدًا لأن الرب يسوع النور الحقيقي شمس البر هو نورها. *​*
> أناجيل صلاة نصف الليل
> ...


*
** عذرا" على السرقة
سلام المسيح
*






​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *عذرا" على السرقة*
> *سلام المسيح*


----------



## mero_engel (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع دا يافراشتنا الجميله*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع دا يافراشتنا الجميله*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *ميرسي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amon (1 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل الله يعوضك   amon


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا فووووشي ربنا يبارك في خدمتك يا جميلة 
وبركة الايام المقدسة تكون مع اللي في بالي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

amon قال:


> موضوع جميل الله يعوضك amon


 ميرسي يا امون 

ويعوض تعب محبتك

نورت الموضوع و المنتدى

بجد مبسوطة جدا جدا ان اول مشاركة ليك

 تكون في موضوع من المواضيع اللي منزلاها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا فووووشي ربنا يبارك في خدمتك يا جميلة​*
> 
> *وبركة الايام المقدسة تكون مع اللي في بالي*​


 ميرسي حبيبتي راجعة ليسوع

نورتي الموضوع 

وتكون معاكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

